# my HS928TA



## El Grande Migraine (Feb 14, 2014)

I bought a used 928 track model last November. Prior to this snowblower my snow removal machine for about 17 years has been an Ariens SS322 single stage. I plan to keep it for the smaller snowfalls. Even though it is only the 3HP version, it works well. It is fast and agile, and I like the fact that it cleans clear down to the pavement.

We moved into a new home 2 years ago and it has a substantially larger driveway than our old house. It is longer and has a large, wide area in front of a 3 car side entry garage. It also has quite an incline from the street.

That's why I decided on a tracked snowblower. I knew already I wanted a Honda. I decided the 28" model was the best for me. The 32's are just larger than what I think I need. I also decided on concentrating on searching for a 928 w/o electric start but with a light, and one with the serrated augers and the brace in the middle that runs from the auger gearbox to the bucket. I looked on eBay and Craigslist for about a year. I thought I would be able to "steal" one in the summer from someone wanting to free up some garage space.

Well, summer came and went, and the only ones I found were either too beat up, or too high priced, or too far away with the owner unwilling to ship.

I finally found one within an hours drive with all the "options" I wanted, and for a very attractive price. I went and checked it out, chatted with the owner for about an hour, and brought it home.

Up until a week ago, we hadn't gotten a deep enough snowfall to get the 928TA out instead of the Ariens single stage. So we finally got about 5-6 inches of not too wet, not too dry snow. It did a good job overall, but I have some observations, comments, and one problem.

1) I know I want to install an impeller kit. Like I say, the snow was not too dry, not too wet, but it was only throwing it about 20-25 feet. I'd like to optimize that.

2) I also know I want to change my skid shoes from their rear location to the sides of the bucket, and change them to ones that are some form of plastic. I think it will track straighter, glide better, protect the bucket better, and of course be non-marring.

3) After only using it once, I'm not overly thrilled with the traction of the tracks. Using the middle bucket setting/level, it sure seemed to spin the tracks a lot. It didn't seem to matter whether or not it was from a dead stop after turning and applying the hydro control slowly and evenly, or turning and keeping the power on and trying to take off again on the fly. Again, I've only used it once, but I'm kind of disappointed in the traction even though this is a heavy, yet well balanced blower.

4) I have not altered the scraper bar or the skid shoe settings. It seems to be leaving about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of snow. I knew it would leave more than a single stage but this is a little more than I expected. Am I wrong? Is this set up properly?

5) I think the previous owner may have lubricated the chute rotation control too well. It is so easy to spin the crank that it will only hold a setting when the crank handle is all the way down. No big deal. It only alters the throw by a few degrees.

6) And lastly in this long thread, the "ignition switch" now does not turn the engine off. It had prior to this every time the previous owner started and stopped it, and every time I fired it up for the heck of it between November and mid-February. First time I really use it, it won't shut off. For the time being, I'm just pulling the spark plug wire. Thank goodness for that little "handle" on the wire to grab a hold of. 

Thanks to all who read all this. Any advice, comments, solutions, or pointers?


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

1) If the snow is not getting thrown far enough I would 1st check your belt, it could be loose or worn.

There is a member on here named Robert who works for Honda, if you give him the serial number off the machine he can look it up to tell you when the machine was made and when it was sold, or if there are any service bulletins.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To shut the engine off the key switch needs to be able to ground the ignition. Either the key switch has failed and it's staying open even when you turn it to "OFF" or somewhere the wire may have come loose and is just hanging.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

1) I know I want to install an impeller kit. Like I say, the snow was not too dry, not too wet, but it was only throwing it about 20-25 feet. I'd like to optimize that.

I agree, check the belts.

2) I also know I want to change my skid shoes from their rear location to the sides of the bucket, and change them to ones that are some form of plastic. I think it will track straighter, glide better, protect the bucket better, and of course be non-marring.

Moving the skids will do away with the tilt feature, unless you don't want them to slide always. It will run straighter and easier

3) After only using it once, I'm not overly thrilled with the traction of the tracks. Using the middle bucket setting/level, it sure seemed to spin the tracks a lot. It didn't seem to matter whether or not it was from a dead stop after turning and applying the hydro control slowly and evenly, or turning and keeping the power on and trying to take off again on the fly. Again, I've only used it once, but I'm kind of disappointed in the traction even though this is a heavy, yet well balanced blower.

In the middle setting, your only having 50% of the track bearing down on the surface. So only about 50% traction. To see this get the machine on a flat surface, run a thin piece of paper or whatever under the track, you will see that the paper slides up to the center of the track before stopping. 

4) I have not altered the scraper bar or the skid shoe settings. It seems to be leaving about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of snow. I knew it would leave more than a single stage but this is a little more than I expected. Am I wrong? Is this set up properly?

Your running it in the middle setting, I'm betting that your really scraping those skid shoes on the driveway. Mine is running in the high position with the scraper bar at appox 1/4" from the driveway. My shoes don't skid unless I elect to raise the handles up. On my machine, nothing skids, scraper bar or shoes unless I elect to raise the handles. 

5) I think the previous owner may have lubricated the chute rotation control too well. It is so easy to spin the crank that it will only hold a setting when the crank handle is all the way down. No big deal. It only alters the throw by a few degrees.

Make sure that there is a plastic or Teflon sleeve in the chute. Remove the 3 bolts holding it to the housing.  

6) And lastly in this long thread, the "ignition switch" now does not turn the engine off. It had prior to this every time the previous owner started and stopped it, and every time I fired it up for the heck of it between November and mid-February. First time I really use it, it won't shut off. For the time being, I'm just pulling the spark plug wire. Thank goodness for that little "handle" on the wire to grab a hold of. 

Does it start with the switch in the off position, I'm betting that it does.. You have a wire that has fallen off.

Thanks to all who read all this. Any advice, comments, solutions, or pointers?[/QUOTE]


----------

